# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 17



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  girls


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking so i dont lose you all xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you would never lose up hun

any news with you?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww bless you... nope no news i am frustrated as hell now     !! i know in my mind its early but in my heart its like a lifetime .. hope your well honey glad your expanding


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i bet it feels like a lifetime and i really hope you will be matched asap

yep im expanding


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am just trying to think they are looking for the perfect match and it takes time ..   hope you have a lovely time at the wedding honey it will be lovely i am sure


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah exactly and prefection takes time

yeah im looking forward to it now i have something to fit lol


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

well thought id mark the new page too hope u guys  r all ok. 
kara glad to hear ur expandin hope bump doing ok

hope eveyone else is doing ok . i ve been bit slack last couple off weeks dnt help going to taybarns swansea sat for me bday with the girlies and its all u can eat should c the menu and we off to town after gd help us be like beach wales lol 


love to all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just marking the page too.  Having a   day.

Chat soon promise


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Claire, are you ok hun?  

Popsi, I really hope you get some news soon. Like Kara said they will be taking time to get the match exactly right.  

I haven't been on for a few days and there's a whole new thread.  So I haven't read back sorry. I hope everyone is ok. 

I'm having a nightmare at work. It's so busy I am working most evenings. V tired.  Oh well, it'll be Christmas soon!!  

Oh, and I can't stop eating too much.  Seem to have been eating too many take aways and biscuits over the last few weeks and I swear my clothes are tighter already    Kara, at least you have a good excuse for expanding.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you are ok clare   laura i know the feeling i cant stop eating lol i still havnt got a pair of jeans that fit    jo all you can eat and drinking after sounds a bad idea


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's quiet on here at the moment.  Hope everyone is ok?

   to Kara, Popsi, Ebonie, Miriam, Queenie, Taffy, Seren, JosieJo, Andi, Cath, Pix, Btbam, Claire, Jule, Lisa, Kelly and anyone else I have missed (sorry)

I should be in bed already but I'm fed up with work taking up most of my evenings so am protesting by staying up late


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya trouble lol

how the devil are you?

hows the job?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara, job is ok but flippin too much work.  I am taking a break from working now but promised to get back to it at 10pm. And I'm feeling the v long wait til my next cycle. But other than that fine and it's nearly the weekend thank goodness.
lovely to see your scans hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

get back to work at 10pm jeez hun your working very hard

time will fly i hope


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post to see how everyone is doing.  Hope you are all well.

I had a fab holiday and it was so nice not even thinking of fertility treatment, it soon starts niggling again though.

Anyway i came back to really tragic news and it affected more than i realised.  I couldn't face coming back on here or even talking to anyone.

Congrats to Cath, i am soo pleased for you.  Heres to a healthy 9 months


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Michelle...  to you honey .. hope things are ok now and things are not too bad xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi thanks.  I'm not feeling myself to be honest and i just wish i could forget about things.  My friend died tragically when i was away and i came back to the news and the funeral


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh no Michelle.. I am so so sorry for your very sad loss, to lose someone is devistating especially if its a shock, my heart is with you at this sad time, time really is a healer and memories never fade they grow to give us the strength to carry on xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello Michelle it is lovely to see you back, although sorry that you have been going through such a sad time. Thinking of you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks popsi that is a lovely sentiment.  I'll be ok just fed up of bad news!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Pix, i'm sorry about your treatment and hope your appointment goes well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Michelle x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle

Big  , sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So glad Michelle you had a good holiday.  How awful though to have such bad news on your return, it is so sad   thinking of you.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Michelle - lovely to hear from you  
Glad you had a good holiday but so sorry to hear of your tragic loss   
Big hugs   will be thinking of you as you come to terms with things.  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle massive hugs huni and i am so very sorry to hear about your friend

here for you mate


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry about your friend michelle life can be so cruel  hope you are ok ...its nice to have you back


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Michelle, lovely to see you back on here.  I am so so sorry to hear about your friend. Must have been such a shock when you got back from Canada.    

Is everyone having a good weekend?  I am feeling tired from a horribly busy week at work but excited as our garden is almost finished (should have taken 2 weeks but it's now been 9 weeks!).  I think it's also hitting me now that I don't have any tx arranged til July.  I know lots of you have had big gaps like that but having done 4 IVF's in just over a year it's hard now to have a long time to wait.  Also lots of new babies born to friends lately (3 in the last 2 weeks).  

  to everyone


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle so sorry about your friend. thinking of you 

laura thinking of you, its hard when people around you are having babies. its not long now till the new year and july will soon come around, take this time for you and dh to enjoy yourselves.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura i think when you have alot of tx in a short space of time and then you see a massive gap its really hard, ive been there and there is no saying it isnt but you will look back on this time and think different.

i would do all the things you cant do while your having treatment now and before you know it, it will be new year

michelle hope your ok huni?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Michelle, so sorry to hear you news, thats terrible. Big hugs to you. xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

evening ladies, just marking the page, don't want to lose you - not been active on here for a while but back now with the positivity i had in June ( well about 80%) 

I am back on the tx bandwagon, dr starts in just over a week. 

Hope everyone is onk and had a lovely weekend. Back to work tomorrow though.

Julsxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thinking of you Michelle, sorry for your loss x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls nice to see you back and i hope you are feeling postive


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya everyone liitle question if anyone cud anwer .

last october j.e said it be a yr on the waiting list so 22-10-09 this yr should be at top how long b4 reach top do u get an app or is it once u reach the top just bit anxious

kara know u sd ring em but i feel like a dumbo dnt know what to say feel like i being inpatient?!

thanks all be apprciated 

joxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo call them and just say where am i on the waiting list and when  can i expect to get my appointment, easy as that


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Jo, we just kept phoning for appointments, I think if we hadn't kept chasing them we would only be about to start our 1st attempt. Be brave and give them a call.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

ty girls feel like a tit now but will get straight onto phonein em . Useless on phone never know what to say but don want to know where i am on list thanks all x


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I actually made my DH do it as I hate phones too. You will be fine, they are so nice there and they will be used to people calling and asking the same thing.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i used to phone to see how far up list i was lol im sure they wont mind and your not the only one doing it   laura i hope your ok must be hard doing nothing just waititng  ...do what kara said make the most of having no tx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just popping on to say Hi to everyone and wish you well on which ever part of the journey you are on. Sorry I'm not about much, reading and keeping upi with you all, but a little low and quiet at the mo. I'm sure I will be back in full swing soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya pix huni

hope your ok?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice to hear from you Pix   Hope you are doing ok x

Hello everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone watching pride of britain?

i dont usually but thought yeah i wana watch this tonight


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yeh its already sad i watch it every year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh crikey we will both me in tears


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i alwasy end up crying and dh gets upset too, its always so sad people are very brave...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg im balling
what an amazing lady


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i know so young, how sad


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so very very young and so very postive in the face of what is gona happen to her

amazing, truely amazing


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

and look at her the GP fobbed her off, why do they do that it pisses me off, they missed my step mothers cancer and we lost her!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im watching well trying too eat and be on here at same time! we have had more crap news bout my uncle today after being told yesterday that he had cancer in his old liver they removed 3 months ago he has had fluid on lungs which has been drained today has a mass of blood above his liver and has already had 2 ops on bile duct ...my auntys been told theres nothing else that can be done for him ...she is really not happy with the care he has been given ...seems like they are giving up on him


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i totally agree and this is why i dont have much trust in doctors

miriam i am so very sorry hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, I'm sorry about your uncle.  That's really sad and I hope he continues to get the care he needs so badly.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Miriam i am so sorry for you what awful news about your uncle


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks ladies ...its a right co#k up somethings gone wrong somewhere all my coisins are going to hospital tomorrow cos my poor aunty doesnt know whats happning shes hearing diffrent things of diffrent people cant believe they didnt say 3 months ago his old liver had cancer ...seems they have just brought it up now as to why they cant give another liver as he might or has caner in adrenal gland too ...its all 1 big mess poor thing hes only 55 and is in agony


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope they are able to manage his pain and find a treatment for him. fingers crossed your cousins are able to get some answers, maybe try and speak with the lead consultant


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah they are going with a list of questions my aunty is so upset she doesnt seem to be taking none of it in .. they have said nothing they can do so they think he should be transfered to local hospital my aunty said if hes being sent back she will have him home with nurses my poor uncle must know whats going on even tho no ones saying it to him


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will they update you hun?

i hope answers bring some peace


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam.. i am so so sorry to hear of your uncle honey


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh miriam i am so sorry it must be awful for your auntie and especially if your poor uncle doesnt know whats going on. Thinking of you all at this difficult time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks pops ..kara yeah my mums on phone all time to them...its so bad my 1 cousin has only had all clear this year from having lymp node cancer himself hes only 35 so my aunty doesnt want him stressed out either ..jule my uncle does prob know as they been on about transfering him hes prob worked out whats goin on


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Miriam

So sorry to hear the news about your uncle.  Hope you all get some answers soon.  If you need any adivce or have any queries about nursing care at home pm me, and I'll see if I can suggest anything that could help.

Thinking of you all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thaks a lot claire thats really nice of you   not sure whats going to happen but if he does get sent back here from birmigham if nowt can be done ..my aunty will take him home  will let you know


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hi ladies i phoned hspital and they told me its 14 months waiting since i was referred last oct when i was there oct 08 they said a yr on list but hey never mind waited this long so 2 months wont matter flown by already so look like dec i may get appointment whoo hoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo 14 months is still a good time, NHS waiting lists change so stay sane and it will soon be here


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

So sorry miriam to hear about your uncle. Hope you and your family get some answers soon.

Jo - December is'nt far away.woo hoo.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hope all u girls r doing well and have a gd wkend.

yeah december not far away cant wait now to get started lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so ladies who is looking forward to the x factor tomorrow and sunday night?

highlight of my week lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i am kara lol right saddos aint we   i want twins OUT OUT OUT!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I can't stand the twins either


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im kinda undecided about the little annoying sods lol

i like simons group, all of them and of course the welsh girl, her audition made me cry........oh i cant wait


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lucky for me, Stu loves the x factor too. So I get to watch it without him moaning. 
Get the twins out!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

why no cube tonight?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

cant wait for xfactor and SCD tonight.. i am seriously hung over today lol so in my pj's already.. kara the cube finished last week hun xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am so behind the times

popsi hungover? did you have fun?

im waiting for donuts, it seems later than 630pm


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes had a fantastic time kara.. good friends good laugh, and raised lots of money for our dear friend's memory x

yummy i love donuts xx hope your feeling ok honey x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good on ya popsi

what were you drinking?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

wine lol... different bottle in every pub !! thats why head was bad lol.. but my friend spent 2 hours with head down toilet in the night so i guess i got off lightly lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont like cheryl dress, she looks like a crimbo dec lol

rachel was good


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

rachel was ok... kandy rain were quite good.. cheryl is coming accross as a bit jealous


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/free-x-factor-votes

http://free2call.tv/x-factor.html

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i love olly, he is cute too oh and robbie, i like robbie lots 

werent bothered with kandy rain, totally understand what cherly and dani were saving but hey with bodies like that why not lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol... kara if i agree i looked like that i would not care ! lol... i feel olly is a want to be will young


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your so critial

popsi as simon i say lol

not too bothered about this guy, whats his name?song choice bad


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

See the link below for free telephone votes.

I'm not blown away yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

same here andi

no one has the wow factor yet


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

still waiting


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG... Stacey is awesome and i love her personality she is fab !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she didnt do it for me, great voice, great girl but boring

im looking forward to afro man


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i like afro man too.. hope he does not disapoint, i dont like that teacher guy at all !!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

See Louis is keeping the best 'til last


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

andi... dont i will have to throw something at the tv.. they are singing rock DJ !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i like the teacher guy lol cocky!

i liked the girls, they did well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

loved him and very good choice of song

i grew up listening to t rex yay...too many breaks lol need less breaks


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm watching SCD


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so am i


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes i was concerned that he was a bit muted in the start... but then built up to brilliance !! loved simons comment about louis putting him in a suit and making him sing father and son lol

laura.. i am skyplussing SCD LOL


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ooh we had better not say who has gone


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol queenie.. i have warned my mum not too lol, she normally does !


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

woo hoo GO Joe!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he is sweet isnt he, lovely voice


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i love this guys voice, very different....cute too


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

did anyone else think that dani's remark was abit mean


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i did, i assume the papers have been saying he is a woman?

he looked hurt


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nah the papers are saying he is gay.. and he changed a wod on the song from he to she !.. i dont like him though i sorry... even though no need for comment


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

this is the first time to watch this series of the x factor, and how ever good or bad i don't agree with dani's comment, would have thought that someone like her would ignore newspaper comments


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh dani thats real crappy, even if he is so what

she looks a right ***** now.... i like my version lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It was a personal blow to him ... shame as it didn't give a good ending to the show


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I watched that bit too. I haven't seen any x factor up to now and haven't seen anything in the papers about it.  But was really out of order to discuss such speculation like that.  He looked very hurt and shocked.

Those twins were really terrible!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I couldnt take my eyes off the white trousers, the crotch was nearly down to his knees


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm logging off now girls, gonna go to bed and watch a little tv.

have a good chat all will catch up tomorrow.

nite nite xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Night Queenie.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you girl ready for another round of x factor?

wonder how poor loui will be after the awful news about stephen gately, so very sad


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

gosh is x factor on again tonight. didn't realise it was on 2 nights.  

yes very sad news he was a excellent singer. will be hard for loui tonight i wonder if they will mention it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

an hour show tonight

everyone having a nice day?

just came back from having breakfast/bunch out and brought a new camera yay yay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

evening ladies

i assume we think the twins will be going home tonight?

i heard on the radio today that dani was joking with the teacher guy!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well i hope they go home.. Louis is not gonna be on there tonight though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it would be wise if he is not.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

its on website saying he would not as he is with boyzone... bless


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it must be a very very sad day for them all

thoughts are with them


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

It's strange I read some of you have never watched X Factor until this one - me either! I've never really been interested, I'm not exactly interested now to be honest, but something must have grabbed my attention?? Maybe this time they used subliminal messaging in the adverts 

The one guy Lloyd is from just down the road. He's cute, bless him. A friend of a friends daughter Victoria was on there too, but she didn't get past bootcamp [is it bootcamp?]

It is sad about Steven Gately, too.. he came accross as such a genuine and down to earth person. What a waste.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah maybe they employed derren brown lol

lloyd is so cute

yum robbie.....ummmmm


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is Alexandra miming?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i thought she might have been cause she was so good but i dont think she was as that would be bad wouldnt it and at the end of the song you could tell it was her

she kept pulling her very short dress down lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well i thought she was miming for sure to be honest.. they all forget where the started


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought that until the end after FLORIDA came on she then sounded live .... get a longer dress lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl yeah i agree

loved her hair style and colour


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good on danni


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

wooo hoooo i LOOOOVVEEE Robbie !!!! ... as fab now as when i seen him a few  years back


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah go robbie....i could do a few things with him lol lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol...just a few


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

evening all just put x factor on. yeah i like robbie went to see him for my birthday in cardiff great performer. 

was anything said at the beginning of show about louis not being there or stephen gately.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah there said about the sad news and how louis is with boyzone

i would love to see robbie and i think when he does another concert im gona go and drool lol

popsi a few things and more lol.......yummy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

that's it ..... not watching any more .... are they in for the nuisance factor


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

think the twins are being kept in for the fun factor, just like when in scd they kept that fella in who was hopeless at dancing


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i went for my 29th birthday and it was the first concert i had ever been to how sad is that, 

who is gonna go then girls


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

fun/nuisance but not X factor


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah queenie you are right and they are good fun to watch , crap but fun lol and deffo not x factor lol

i hope rachel goes though.

hey queenie i have only ever been to one concert and that was bon jovi about 7 years ago as it was free in one of the VIP boxes in cardiff. its just something we dont do, car events and shows well ive been to tons lol

maybe thats a idea for something to do together, a concert?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i think its the irish being nice to louis..i knew this would happen today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i am angry !!!!!!!!!

yes i am going to see robbie again when his dates are out...going to see Never Forget in Cardiff next weekend cant wait !!! will be singing take that for weeks lol !!! 


ohh kara i have seen bon jovi twice they are fab.. and yum yum jon bon jovi !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi yay bon jovi yum yum too, i was dancing on the chairs and having a great time, we need to stop all this yum yum talk, i have sexy dreams as it is

thats one thing the irish do and thats stick together


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats the thing people vote to keep them in to make fun of the show, 

well i'm glad i'm not the only sad one who didn't go to a music concert until 29. i'm not really into any particular singer/group i just like listening to the radio and what is in the charts. i don't buy cd unlike my dh who has hundreds and all in alphabetical order and has been to loads of concerts( he is into heavy metal) . although i would like to see take that as i hear they are very good in concert.


i like going to london to see musicals.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i love concerts seen lots, bon jovi, stereophonics (loads of times !), manic street preachers, billy joel, elton john, madness, robbie, catatonia, to name just a few.... love london shows too queenie they are fab !!! .. not really into buying records etc just love live shows xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow you have been to quite a few concerts popsi


well i'm in bed watching tv and dh is downstaits watching NFL(american football) he is a big fan of it and for the next 4/5 months i am a sunday evening widow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not into buying cd's either, i like all types of music for drum and bass to heavy rock

i have never been to a musical and likely to never go which is kinda a shame but not somethin that ever comes up in life for me.


i have been to panto lol

popsi thats alot, i bet madness were wicked

queenie NFL is so boring i can understand why your upstairs, luke is in the kitchen playing x box with our mate.....boring too lol, im sat cuddled up with rex


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

in the good old days i were to alot of raves.....and i mean alot and saw all the up and coming dj;s as they came to a local club

bit well alot of a clubber i was


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol kara... well in my honest opinon madness were sh!t LOL !!! it was a birthday present from me to john and he LOVES them and thought they were awesome !!!! (but a bit before my time LOL!) so certainly before yours young lady !!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sounds like you were quite a clubber then kara.

musicals are great bristol is a great place to see them i have seen 2 in cardiff but didn't think they were as good as bristol and london. i sometimes go with my mum or for a while i have gone with my friends every year for a overnight stay we go with ticketline who  are great company to go with.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah before my time but i went though abit of a phrase as a teenager when i listened to older music....i was a bit of a outkast lol, in my teenage years i was listening to madness, wonderstuff, cure, the cult, guns and roses, motely crew, aerosmith, t rex, zz top the list goes on

that was after my madonna phrase

started clubbing at 15 twice a week and then upped to 4 times a week when i started work, i had a ball lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well ladies i was shocked the twins made it ireland must of come out in force voting...candy rain were ****e tonight so they deserved to go!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they were rubbish and one looks like a vampire


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Must be something in the Welsh water.. I've seen Jovi too! Good God he was handsome back then.. he's still a dish now, but the wrinkles kinda put me off a bit lol.

Where did you used to go clubbing, Kara? We used to go a lot, mainly to the Hippo Club in Cardiff [it's been demolished now] I'm 33 now though.. hung up my clubbing shoes about 7 years ago. Must admit I do miss it.

I'm into a bit of everything too.. for example I was listening to my Holst [classical] CD just before we left to go see a new band called 'And So I Watch You From Afar' [heavy rock instrumental/thrash band] week before last. I don't think there's any music I _don't_ like.

And yeah, what the hell is that all about with them twins??  I could sing better than that with a mouth full of cheese, standing on my head


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

down west wales, just to be called the nightowl in the good old days , the raves were called all different things

i havent been to a club for years either, i love a good dance

btw sorry for calling you sb for days maybe weeks, whens its sf lol my brain is very odd


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

lol it's fine, no worries. Fach is the same as bach.. they both mean 'small'.. so your brain is working great actually! 

I miss a good dance, too  The only dancing I do [of the clubbing variety] is when I'm on my own in the house and I'm almost blowing my speakers. It's not attractive lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i tend to dance round the house too. i am hoping that i get invited to sound crimbo parties that i can have a boogie at lol, its lukes birthday next weekend and you never know he might wana go out yet

my last dance was at a mates wedding, they had a jazz type band, not my thing but i will dance to anything


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello everyone, well I thought I would give myself an almighty kick up the backside and come out of hiding! I have been really struggling since tx, it's not even about the failed cycle but suppose that could have triggered my PTSD and flashbacks, but enough said about that. I have managed to pull myself out of the black hole and know that I have got to fight and stay and top because know how important it is  to be very strong for IVF. So here I am battling on and counting down the days for follow up.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix it is great to have you back. it must be very difficult for you but we are here for you, keep positive sending loads of         good to see you have a follow up app.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you loads Queenie


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pix, lovely to see you back on here. Did you have to wait long for a follow up?  I haven't had one but have been thinking about making an appt.   

DH has had a bad cold all week and been off work for a couple of days.  I seem to have got it now and my throat is really sore so can't sleep. But it's a good time to catch up on FF.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

laura i did notice the time you were posting, hope the cold doesn't last long. perhaps you will get some sleep in the day.
i see you said that its a long wait for you before you do tx again, i think a rest is good sometimes, i feel like i could do with a rest, if this tx fails then i think i will wait a while before doing tx again think my body needs a rest. not enjoying the dhea now am really fed up with all the spots and greasy hair.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix big hugs hun, its really crap when treatment fails so dont feel bad about hiding away and licking your wounds, i hope your follow up comes quick and you gain lots of strenght from it

laura hiya hun, oh no your dh has given you his germs yuck, there is so much going round at the moment


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Laura. Was a big wait for follow up, booked it straight after tx in Sept. Was your last tx NHS or private? Because there a two seperate clinics for the follow up and maybe the wait isn't as long for private. I think you would benefit from going along and having a chat even though you have got plans in place. You are entitled to anyway. It would also give you something inbetween to focus on to try and make the wait go faster. Hope you feel better soon and get some sleep tonight.

Hey Queenie no talk of next talk failing, this is the one  

Thanks Kara, follow up will soon be here and then hope to do tx maybe feb/march or sometime onwards. Have rejoined the theatre group now so that has helped pick me up and will be doing panto in Jan so time should go fast. Ha I'm the fairy godmother so maybe I can grant us all a wish come true!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura i agree with pix maybe a follow up will help you go over things and break up the wait

pix its great you are rejoined your group, i think too many people can stop living while going through treatment, i did at first and of course i went with expensive things but we always made sure we carried on with a few hobbies that are important to us both


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no one online to chat about x factor?

so far olly is doing it for me


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I loved Joe there, wasn't sure of him in the auditions but last week and now tonight he has won me over.
I really want to like Lucie but she was just a bit blah!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

joe has a cute voice, daryl did well again

im looking forward to afro man


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Danyl has a fantastic voice but there is something really unlikable about him.

Love Jamie Afro, my favourite by far. 

Oh dear poor lil Lloyd, he has the looks but his voice just isn't there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow lloyd did the job,fab

he is so so cute

i agree thats there is something unlikeble about daryl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh jeez they all thought it was crap, cheryl is balling wtf


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh I really hate these two, even my 10yr old neice hates them lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think they are crap but i find them very amusing and completely off their heads lol


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG that was just way too funny. I think I may just be starting to like them lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl it was very funny bless um their have balls

i will put money on it these two are gona make some money


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

They are a bit like Chico from a few years back. Can see them presenting a Saturday morning kids show like Dick and Dom.

Jamie is up next


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dick and dom haha brill, i liked chico too.......ITS CHICO TIME lol

right im gona get a drink, crisps and get ready for jamie


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh I so love Jamie Afro, I hope he goes far though I really don't think he is going to win.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he is great isnt he, simon has a cracking group this year

jamie afro is gona get signed anyway i would say, sometimes they are better not to win the show


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, he will do well. 

Do you like Stacy? I hate when she starts talking, she reminds me of Chantelle that was in Celeb Big Brother but I do love her singing voice.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well no not really, i find her funny and she sings nice but not for me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you girls dont half like your x factor. i'm a strictly girl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think im gona get a cuppa and crash out im shatted now and have work again tomorrow boo boo


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree with you Queenie, strictly all the way, although I do flick over every now and then


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice to see you back pix we missed you


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah thank you Miriam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix miriam is right we have missed you

i hope i get home in time for x factor i have to go and see my neice as its her birthday, yeah i know i should wana stay there and spend time with her over a tv show and i would but my bro and sil are being d***heads to my parents and i won't be able to not say anything if i stay too long as im really mad about the way they are treating my parents purely because my parentsa who work full time couldnt babysit their 5 kids for the weekend 2 months ago and now my parents are not welcome to go and see them on my nieces birthday! !!!!!!!!!!

they do not realised how lucky they are having 5 beautiful children do they? gits


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you home in time then kara ...anyone else watching   thats so mean to your poor parents


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls.. just finished watching last nights as was away last night... OMG !! whats with the twins again.. i really dont like them at all.. but bet they will stay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im home phew

popsi they are amusing lol

well went to my bros and sil was upstairs resting (being grumpy cow me thinks lol)


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. amusing !!!!! your pregnancy brain has defo kicked in lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl maybe your right!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol sulking was she   i have feeling these twins are going to stay   they made me laugh but god they are ****e!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah she is a silly moo, she needs to grow up as she wont get to me

im waiting for my dinner after having a eating loads day, mostly good healthy stuff

i think the girl group might go, in reality the twins should as they are rubbish singers but people might wana keep um in for a laugh


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well i thought cheryl did quite well ...im starving to going to eat now then rhubarb crumble and custard for afters


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

whitney isn't doing too good is she, dress is too long and now strap has broken on back of dress


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheryle did well but whitney looked off her face


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wardrobe malfunction    well she looked better than in the pictures before of her smoking crac# lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

whitney was a mess... was disapointed that you could see cheryl was miming tho.. but i do like her


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheryl is very thin isnt she, i like she tattoo and those trousers were cool


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes she is thin.. but she is beautiful fair play... OMG !!!! once again they are though lol... dont agree with the crowd booing them tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol john and edwards are through, i cant wait to see what they get up to next week.........i think this is a case of amusement and they look sweet when they are nervous....no the crowd shouldnt boo

poor rachel i feel for her, thats proper crap

cheryl is very beautiful and always looks beautiful.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bloody knew it there going to stay a while ...poor rachel bet its hard being in bottom 2 weeks in a row


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

rachel is really good too, it will be down to simon and i dont think he will send her home


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i have to say i really dont like rachel at all.. thought her first song was out of tune .. this one was slightly better tho.. god help the twins next week when louis be back again.. can they be any camper .. bet they can lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

think rikki will go tonight tho ... whitney was off her face !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think rikki should go

aww bless um this is the hard part


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i think they are both quite unforgettable .. unlike the twins LOL !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

exactly no one will forget the twins

i bet they cant believe they are still there


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. neither can I !! the other judges are gutted !! OMG wonder what delights they will do with a big band next week LOL !


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

see there atrocious but we are talking about them ! cant wait for next week now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Did anyone see the news today.

This is particularly for Jules
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8313822.stm

Its about egg screening and the increased success of ivf since it started

/links


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Its CGH which has in fact been around for a while just not offered in many places in the UK. Yet!!! Its all the rage in the states though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

LWC are doing a trial and oxford do it and of course CARE. its clever stuff but not as new as the news would have you believe, shame they are always late reporting things the pains lol.

its very clever stuff i know that


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Hope you are all ok.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I believe LWC are doing a randomised controlled CGH trial but only in their London clinic and patients have to meet their criteria.  Females must be between 35-42 at time of EC and not had more than 3 consecutive unsuccessful  IVF attempts.  Be candidates for blast transfer etc etc ... with transfer of a single blastocyst.

You can still have the screening if you don't fall into the group but can't participate in the trial.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

No LWC are not offering screening to anyone outside the study until the trial is all over which will be a while as it hasn't started quite yet. They dont have a price list or anything yet. Oxford do though.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I beg your pardon Cath .... I said 'I believe' because that is what their brochure says.  I am sorry if I have mislead anyone


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes their brochure does say this you're right. I saw it too and I only know this as I have spoken to them about it and they clarified it with me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well ladies its that night again

x factor yay


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Enjoy x factor girlies - was just settled down watching it but DH has come and switched over  
Cant complain he's been decorating the spare room all day..... 

Hope everyone is doing ok 
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

poor Lloyd i think he may have had his time ...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy that is so not allowed, decorating or not lol

popsi i think you  might be right....he is cute though and i bet all the young girls love him

bring on the twins lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im watching ...still dont know all there names yet ... but daniel loves himself lol im waiting for twins too and my curry


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i love jamie afro and olly the best so far anyway

i agree daryl or however you spell it does love him and he knows he is good but isnt sexy cocky just cocky lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

john and edward....bless um they make me smile


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

they do make me laugh there still terrible tho!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

J and E go through me, they make me cringe. It was painful watching them. I love Joe,  think he has a fab voice.

How is everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so ladies who is watching tonight?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i am hope the twins go although they are entertaining its just they can't sing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they should go but i bet they dont lol


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi ladies!
Not watching it tonight (hubby watching "NYC Tornado Terror" lol   ), but just wanted to join the thread
Karen x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen oh no he must know how important x factor is lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm lucky i have the tv to myself as dh is in london  westlife are good


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

i know!!!
i will have a full report at work tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

phew thats ok then lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

bet louis wishes westlife were in his group tonight LOL !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here goes girls

i really dont like cheryl dress, would love much nicer if her boobies werent showing so much


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

can't believe the twins are through. their hair is awful it reminds me of rhydians .  well our 2 welsh ones are through


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe its crazy lol

at least the sing off will be good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think the girls will go tonight


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree, is daryl the one you all said was very full of him self


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah but he is good isnt he


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh yes but it must be hard for the girls when the twins are still in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would be fuming 

its ok they will get a recording contract anyway


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i would be as well.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Judging by the last posts I think this thread should be renamed - X-factor X-perts lol


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

lol Sugar, are you a fan?

Apparently there are crisis talks going on today due to them both being good acts in the bottom 2. I liked Miss Frank until she started rapping and I just wanted to mute the TV lol

Was worried for Jamie last night, so glad he is through.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Quick Q: I've had some pain in my ovaries over the past 10 days or so, on and off, together with lower back ache and some nasty headaches. I've taken it all as normal se.. I asked kara and she confirmed that I might experience things like that.

Today though [started last night with a real blinding headache] I feel sick, hot flushes, a little light headed and I have pain all across my abdomen like nasty af pain. Is this _normal_?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your folicles are maturing now since the hcg and its the hcg that can trigger OHSS so get drinking lots of fluids and rest, your body is under a massive amount of pressure right now and i would also mention it tomorrow if you still feel yucky

remember you have a ton of follicles in there all fighting for space


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, will do.

Thanks Kara Xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

seren all the very best for tomorrow, enjoy the sedation and that you get a lot of lovely eggs.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Queenie Xx

I'm hoping for 4 .. not many I know, but it'd be great [just in case this tx doesn't work] to have 2 frosties to try with again later. Every fibre in my body is aching for this to work, but I'm trying to be a realist at the same time. I need to keep my feet on the floor so I don't fall apart if it's a -ve.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

calling cardifflaura how are you?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara, I'm ok thanks.  V busy at work and feels very strange not doing any tx.  Trying not to think about it too much but that's pretty impossible as we all know.  It's lovely to check in on all my FF's though even if I'm not posting much.  Also great to see your pregnancy is going really well hun.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its great to hear from you and yeah i know how weird it is to be on a break, just seems alien

thanks matey


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely to see you about Laura. Been thinking of you. I know it horrid waiting, but you hope having something in place helps x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya laura christmas will soon be here then new year ..the wait should go quicker then


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi folks how are you all.  Nothing much happening with me, hope everyone is having a more exciting time than me

Queenie good luck


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi michelle   do you have a plan of action yet?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Miriam nah no plans as yet just enjoying the freedom lol


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Quick Q:  At what point would you call clinic to tell them about any pain you're having? Grace explained today that I have mild OHSS and to expect some degree of pain. She said to call the clinic 'if it get's worse at any point'.  Well it kind of comes in waves - it's bearable for like an hour and then suddenly for maybe 20 mins, it gets so bad I'm in agony. It's been like this all day. 

I don't like to make a fuss with them, so at what point would *you* call them, if at all??


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

SF, if it were me I would call.  There's no harm in calling and it could put your mind at rest.  You need to be chilled out now with Pearl & Dean on board


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

if you are worried or pain gets worse i would call ..better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

always best to ask their advice. i always find that they don't mind you calling even when its for something not important, they always make me feel what ever i ask or worry about is fine. calling about pain is important and it will put your mind at rest when you have spoken to them.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, thanks ladies   I think I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would say if you feel concerned call

they might ask you in for bloods! your ovaries will still be swelling and this is what will cause the pain, you still drinking lots of water? weeing? and eating protein?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so ladies are you all ready for x factor and rock night?

i hope too many teenagers dont come knocking the door tonight, i dont mind little kids but surely teenages should be getting ****** in the park lol or clubbing


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

will have to miss x factor as dh as found a film for us to watch tonight.

have had one trick or treat caller, it the little girl who lives next door. her brother has decided he is too old to dress up now so i send 2 bars of chocolate for him as well. i agree when you get teenagers will only a mask on who turn up. i think people should only to go houses if they know who lives there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we once had a group of teenager come round and then come back after swapping outfits the cheeky buggers, i did tell them and then laughed lol

so what film are you watching?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well at least they used some initiative.

film is called get smart. don't know much about it.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Evening all, I'm all set for X Factor. Really looking forward to Rock night as it will be Jamie Afro at his best.

We have had a few trick or treaters already, our neighbours boys came who are teenagers but they do it for there brother who has special needs and loves it. Did you all go trick or treating when you were young? In Scotland when I was young we went guising where you went round the houses dressed up but had to do a party piece before being given sweet/monkey nuts or money and instead of a pumpkin we had a carved swede. No idea how my mum managed to carve that as I can bearly cut them in two.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i agree jamie is gona be great

luke has given all the trick and treaters our sweets lol, just had 4 older boys come to the door and they were thankful for a handful of change and some sweets, they said no one is opening the door to them so i gave them a tip to knock lighter

me and my bro use to go trick and treating and then when i was older with mates, they we use to spend in on beer lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well we have just had the cutest little trick-or-treater ..... a little boy with blond curls, in a little black romper suit with  a giant spider on the front - probably only about 2 years old. He was telling me what a lovely time he was having and about all the sweets he had got...... so sweet.  

We have only had a couple as we were out till just before 7 so we are munching through the giant tub of sweeties - mmmm parma violets and love hearts...... 

Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww he sounds well cute, i missed all the little kids 

i so love parma violets we did have a large pack, not sure if lukc gave them away lol

liked lucy, she rocked, daryl is killing a brilliant song


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Lucie was brilliant, Danyl looked like he has just given up. My niece's favourite now, she is 10 and loves Lloyd.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Lucie was fab !!! everyone else so far pretty poor ! ... but what do i know in my confused out of body head lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Didn't liked Lloyd, it's just a shame he does have good voice.

Waiting for Jamie though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah jamie is gona be great i think

rock on jamie afro

stacey will be interesting


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

if jamie messes up tonight he will go... its his one and only chance i think.. stacey is rubbis


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah stacey was crud

well better than me but rock doesnt suit her at all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I didn't like Stacey either.  Here comes Jamie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jamie rocked

he looks good with eye make up on


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

That was fab! Finally someone really rocking out!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

makes me wana get up and head bang

better now and will settle for some wootsits

rock on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

olly to win


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG can't believe how bad the twins are!!! Tell me they won't go through...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry kara.. i think olly is really bad lol ! .. a will young wanna be but nowhere near ! .. funny how we all are different.. guess thats why the twins get thro each week !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they shouldnt go through should they lol

yeah its great we are all different

gona watch danni now


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Me too, I like her


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh dear lord kara.. NO !! they should never win lol !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no no no they wont win....i want olly to win he is cool


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello ladies
Have u read the article from The Independent today? It's about the London Women Clinic in London and how they didn't screen the sperm for ivf with sperm donor, the result was a miscarriage for one of the recipient.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did they say what was wrong with the sperm? im not sure how they screen sperm, do they screen for DNA fragmentation?i wonder


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

i understood they screen it for chromosomes abnormality, and it should be a routine compulsory screening. They said they had a warning before, few months ago, but still they are taking shortcuts in the lab! 
I suppose there is no way we can control what they do is there?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i personally dont always believe what is written in the media anymore as they always wana give IVF a hard time

how are you today? any news on your counselling?


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Marylin called me on Friday pm, we have a appointment with her on the 2nd of December, and the other one with Louise on the 3rd. Marylin will come to our house for the appointment, that's brilliant  
Have you seen her before? I met Louise but not her.
My sister is waiting for AF to come and then she can do all her blood tests  
How many weeks are you now? Is there one or two on board?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i havent seen marliyn, wow things are moving for you thats great news,

im 15 weeks tomorrow with one little one on board


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

yes, i can't wait December though!

You must be over the moon having your little bean on board


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck for your appointments KG.

Well I am pooped after my halloween session last night! Took DP's daughter home today so all is quiet here now. Really should think about doing some studying after neglecting it all week, but really can't be bothered!


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Pix

Everybody watching xfactor tonight?  

Karen


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im watching after watching tons of flash forward so its x factor then flash forward for us, quick shower i think in a min


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Noooo!
They are through again!!!!  
These twins can't possibly carry on!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jeez they must be in shock lol

x factor has gone mad


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hope Lloyd stays.. i know he not great but i dont like Rachel at all...


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Rachel has a great voice, it's a pity shes gone...


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was not as shocked tonight i think they are going to stay a while people must want them to stay now!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Quick Q: did you all have your embies graded?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah saying that i dont know what grade the last ones were all i know is they were perfect which i assumed was a grade 1....i kinda got over knowing the grade lol

why whats on your mind?


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

It's just that no one told us any of the grades  I asked the embryologist, but she said they don't grade them. She showed us a chart sheet with a load of different rows filled with numbers and the ones describing the cells had 3x8 and 1x7. The row next to them had 3x1 and a 1x3, but she said that was all to do with the symmetry.  She didn't mention any of the other info/numbers.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i believe they score them on cell number, symatery and fragmention and from your pics your embryos look perfect. 

if you want a grade call them!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ignore me.. I've read too much on the net. AGAIN. I'm on a bit of a downer still from yesterday and my mind is in chaos over grades and what not at the moment. I don't really care what grade they are.. poor graded embryos still go on to be successful, so I just need to get a grip


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not sure why you think your embryos are of poor grade? as i said the pics look perfect

you really need to stop googling as the answers are not there, no one can say if your treatment will work im afraid its just a matter of waiting, the 2ww really is the hardest part of treatment and it is so hard to stay sane believe me after 9 2ww i know how round the twist you can get


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I just don't know how you managed this x9  This whole process has changed my entire personality! I'm normally decisive, strong willed, rational, positive [even hyper positive 'to an annoying extent', so I'm told lol] << I'm NONE of these things at the moment. I think I'm doing ok and bam! - I burst into tears. I'll cry at the drop of a hat over a sad film etc, but I don't usually burst into floods because I've dropped a yoghurt on the floor! 

I wish I could just sleep for the whole of the next 2 weeks.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your body has so many hormones pumping though it you are gona feel up and down

i dont think anyone finds the 2ww easy, its sucks


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know. Thanks for the chat   I'm off to cheer myself up with a nice mug of hot choc and some biccies  

Saw your bump in the other thread, btw.. awesome


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good idea think i might do the same

im escaping house work lol and just chilling as luke was up at 330am with tooth ache

its good to talk hun and  all the worry is normal and we have all googled way too much lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

try not to worry too much laura stress is not what you need on the dreaded 2ww! its luck of the draw with ivf i think as maia was ovelooked and left till last yet she was the 1 that stuck...you really can never tell


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Exactly, miriam.. you just never know. I'm feeling better this evening, thanks


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queeniei notice you have started your short protocol, wow not long for you now.  What happened with the discharge?

Popsi whats the news with you?

Serenfach i just ntoiced you have had transfer bet you cant belive you are at this stage, the 2 ww wait is such a horribel time and a drag but time never stands still so at least you are moving forward  

Michelle, Miriam, ebonie, cath, claire, taffy, laura, and everyone else


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Jule   Nope, it still hasn't quite sunk in yet! but it's definitely starting to. How's you? Where are you at with the next step now?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi jules.

thanks for asking. still have it but have been told by so many nurses that it won't effect tx as it is old blood. my smear result came through on time and it was normal so was able to start tx.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Why do i keep losing my signal when ive typed an essay!!!!

SF have a look at chromosome problems as that where i am up to here and its too much to type again  

Queenie great news that your smear is clear.  I cant belivev you are at this stage already-it seems time has gone quickly-although im sure your not saying that    WHen is EC?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes tx is going fast now. not sure either next week or week after, hoping to know more tomorrow at my scan. 

i'm off to bed now have an early start in the morning. 

lovely to have you back jules. speak again soon. take care.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya jules hope you are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix hows the questions coming along?

marie are you still around? how are you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura how are you hun? i keep missing you when your online. hows the job?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara, I'm ok thanks.  Work is so so busy at the moment. Am working day, night and weekend most of the time.  So it's quite tiring but should calm down a bit in the next few weeks.  
Generally I'm feeling pretty fed up about fertility though.  Nothing i can do about it which I hate, I like to be in control, lol.  

Hi to everyone else. Sorry am not around much but I do check in every day or two to see how you're all doing.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you do sound very busy

i know how hard it is waiting, i hated waiting but like you said not alot you can do and it will be here soon


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hi to u all. kara justa quick Q as u had tx through ivf wales do u stay with them the duration off pregnancy and give birtth there or get transferred to ur local hosp ?? curious well dne 15 wks !! x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you get discharged after your first scan and then you get a local midwifewho refers you to your local hopsital


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

And its rubbish!!!!!!!!  
Wish we could stay with IVF Wales - where you have got to know everyone  and they are all so lovely  

Laura - dont work too hard - and try and have a little fun if you can before tx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

BBC radio wales debate at 1245


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ill be listening while cleaning


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Any body else listening ??


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

In work so couldnt listen    How was it x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara was fantastic.... cant say the same for the muppet of a bloke who was also on there tho... 

Em and kara.. you know what I mean... just have an orphan ARGH !!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks

yeah he was a d**khead wasnt he!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00nqhqd/The_Radio_Wales_PhoneIn_06_11_2009/

0.55 ish is the start,news is in the middle i think!

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I was listening to you live today Kara, you did very well. That bloke really was full of crap. I loved it when the woman who phoned in told him to move to China!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun yeah that guy was a twit and i too found it amusing when that lady said about china lol.

i think he should stick to recycling etc etc


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

def so


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

if I had my hands on him the only footprint he would be worried about would be the one on his forehead never mind bl00dy carbon ones !!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi said:


> if I had my hands on him the only footprint he would be worried about would be the one on his forehead never mind bl00dy carbon ones !!!!!!!


pmsl nice one popsi


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh I needed that giggle Popsi!!! Hope you are ok


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

pix... i would be ok other than the @rsehole today.. i am still bouncing over it LOL !!!! just go and get an orphan yeah right      LOL !!!

hope your ok x

kara dont laugh at me LOL !!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont forget to get one from africa cause there are lots as parents die from aids!!!!!!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah and my name is Madonna or Angelina !!! LOL ... ooooohhhhhhh     Me and DH were in KFC car park.. ebonie text me so we put radio on, i wanted to ring in but he would not have let me lol.. there was wicked zinger meal flying everywhere i can tell you lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it was a very odd point of view and i havent heard of one like it before, well in thr sense of the enviroment i mean.....i wonder where thr BBC found him


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks kara shame cant stay with ivf wales cuz i not a gr8 fan off local hosp rather be down there if the time ever comes when i conceive and give birth lol


hows everyone else doing ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you might be able to chose a hospital when the time comes jo

i would have liked to stay in cardiff but an hour and a half drive is probably wise when in labour lol....i hear the new maternity unit there is fab


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Just listened to the phone in.. you did well Kara!   All I can say is:

a) I think the bloke was born with his head up his ar$e  
b) I wonder if he's adopted any oprphans?? If not, why not??
c) If he hasn't already got any children, he should be stopped now, before he poisons the gene pool with his self perpetuating crap.

There.. *breathe* ^^^^ that was part of my therapy to stop myself feeling so crappy today. I already feel better!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

seren... i have to say you have made me laugh out loud and my DH which at the moment believe me is a hard thing to do with all the stress, as you know honey xxx THANK YOU


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

hehe.. you're welcome, Popsi. It's a strange and unknown thing for me to come with anything even remotely humorous at the moment.. but I think I broke a smile reading your reaction.. so thank you, too!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

seren... its good we made each other smile honey xx hope your ok in the 2ww madness (i have no idea whats its like as I never got there), time must be standing still xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm, well for God sake don't read anything in the SEPT/OCT threads then! - I had a full meltdown today.. fell right off my rocker.. it's all very depressing and [I can now realise] all very unecessary [at the moment?? at all??] 

Raging hormones.. who'd have 'em?! 

Not had chance to follow up on your progress yet.. will go read in a bit. Hope you're holding up and doing ok


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

your allowed a meltdown its normal.. i have done all the hormones stuff just never got to ET  , but have had 2 IUI so guess its kind of similar ish lol xx... if you read about me.. i am not a raving looney honestly !! x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jamie... fabulous !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah he i great

the only one i thought was poor was lovely cutie llloyd


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't listen to that song without thinking of the only fools and horses version ....


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

andi... Hubby just said the same thing !!! ... i not an only fools and horses fan lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

simon cowell is the bigger fanny ever!

wft did he do that for....no no way should lucie is going home, she brought tears to my eyes with her singing and thats now an easy task, i dont cry easy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am mad! ... Pants!!

Why did Simon have the casting vote again this week?  He had the opportunity to pull the competition back to a talent/singing 'X Factor' competition.  Maybe we should all vote with our fingers and switch to BBC.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

who was in the final sing off.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the twins and lovely lucie the welsh girl


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh my god and simon voted lucie off. he hates the twins


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah what a tit.....got us all talking didnt he

no wonder he is loaded lolo


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well simon did say in an interview that if the twins win he will leave britain for 6 months


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Queenie1 said:


> well simon did say in an interview that if the twins win he will leave britain for 6 months


he probably does anyway lol

im logging off night hun and all the very best for tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant believe it either ..when they were in last 2 i thought no way will lucy go im shocked!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

well hi ladies i so ill at oday woke up today been sick twice and generally fell my stomach doing sumersaults and i was like this last sunday woke sick and then k ish for the day doing me head in only cooked the kids toast in work today and had to run off  plus cudnt have my swine flu jab as i was il wudnt give to me  not fair think fri 13 th holding bad day fro me

hope everyone is ok have gd wkend im off to watch 2012 in cinema sat ngt xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo sorry your so ill, there is a bug doing the rounds

the film looks good your'll have to give us a review


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so ladies who is watching x factor


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

me me me me me me me me me !!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay yay

im waiting for luke to sort my flipping dinner im straving


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queen night woo hoo

i love queen


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. give him a kick up the   and tell him to hurry up lol !!! mother ship needs feeding

i have a feeling the will kill queen lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have kicked my bitach up the butt, almost down

wonder what jedward will be doing lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i love olly 

jedward were great, they make me laugh bless


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh i missed jedward


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry honey.. i dont get olly. i thought he was awful tonight.. i LOVE joe he is amazing.. jedward are jedward lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

joe is good but a little too sweet for me

queenie you tube it tomorrow and it will be there im sure


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Stacey was fantastic !!! ... go the girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fair play to the girl

she sang her heart out and looked fab too


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shelley xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i agree stacy was brill tonight showed she really can sing ... im ashamed to say im looking forward to jedwards song every week now


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Please may I join you and get some advice?

I was referred to IVF Wales in January and after an HSG which showed my tubes were clear I was put on Clomid. I am ovulating but as our infertility was 'unexplained' they said a low dose might provide a boost. In May I discovered I was pregnant - not sure if this was the HSG or if the Clomid helped but I miscarried in June.  After a break I started back on the clomid. Was given 3 more months, again 50 mg, and am currently waiting to see if the 5th course of clomid has helped. After this one I have one more month. I have an appointment with IVF Wales on Tuesday and am planning on asking for IUI which we will have to self-fund because of my age (39).

Please can anyone tell me if I will be allowed to have IUI given my age? I will be 40 in April. How long will I need to wait? If I pay will they start straight away?


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hey kara, thanks for the good wishes- 

can you tell me more about the womb relaxant? 

Hello to everyone else!!

julsxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

beanieb i think you can go private for iui you can for ivf if over 40 so i dont see why not


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya juls

its a pill you take one a day for 4 days i think and that was on a day 2 transfer so maybe 3 days for a day 3 transfer

do they use anything like that at the LWC?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I am going to ask about that again Kara. Does it help to stop cramping up? JE wasn't very forthcoming about it. She just said that there isn't really anything and that you aren't exactly filled with hope when your uterus in contracting!! And that there was something that can be used in late pregnancy but nothing really for earlier??

Oh my word I am so tired today. Stayed up until almost 4am trying to get my essay sorted and only blinking managed the introduction! Role on the IVF assessment that should be a breeze! The gastrointestinal tract isn't doing it for me, be glad to get it finished!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

4am no wonder your tired and didnt manage much !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its very experiemental and i have to say it did stop me cramping after et which was a first, this et i didnt feel a thing and i mean nothing at all

it does sound pretty boring pix lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Wouldn't mind if I was up partying Miriam  

Cool thanks Kara. I am going to ask again. Oh yes it is boring but then the next one will be well exciting writing an essay on assited reproduction techniques. It will be very interesting to see how they have written the book on it. At least I shouldn't need to be up unti early hours to get that one done!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah the next one should be easy with your experience


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well if I get stuck I shall just ask you  

Well I am have been on my mission. Phoned JE's secretary to see if referal had gone off for lap. It was sent to Dr. Goel in Glangwili on the 13th. So Phoned her secretary and she thinks that I should be seen within a couple of weeks of them receiving referal, but if letter has specifically asked for a lap may not even need to be seen in out patients. She said at the moment the waiting list at the longest is only about 6 weeks, but of course there is christmas to take into consideration. So shouldn't be too long to wait. I am now thinking if should delay it in case they free ovary up and would want tx quite soon after that if that the case. Obviously going to wait before booking any tx!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow 6 weeks woo hoo thats great, i love chasing things up. i waiting 2 x 4 months and then 6months for the last one. i am pretty sure JE would have put lap but you do not want just a standard lap as you need work done while they are in there and i would ask them to do everything they can lol.....freeing up adhersions is standard practice if that is what is needed. bet your smiling now

shame we dont know the rules for the new IVF funding will you wait or self fund? whatever you do dont cancel an op as this puts you to the bottom of the list!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi,girls,help,me,my,spacebar,dont,work,is,there,anyother,way,i,can,put,a,space,inbetween,my.words,please!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh no! Can't help you I'm afraid Em!

Yeah thanks Kara, that is quick. I shall be telling them get in there and do anything and everything (within reason!) that will help me get my baby! I'm not sure what to do regarding self funding or waiting yet. I do not want to put another NHS go in jeopardy really if start self funding until I know what the guidelines will be. We don't know how far down the self funding route we could manage. I will have until the new year at least to decide and I expect some guidelines should be in place by then.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats great the wait will be short ...plenty of time to recover then before next tx too  dont blame you waiting really hope you will get funded cycle  emma your post just made me laugh so much ...i take it thats why shellbell edited your post for punctuation on other thread cos you have no space bar


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Emma, your posts look so funny with comma's in,between,words   
Sorry you're having PC problems.  

hi everyone


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya laura ...hope you are doing ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Miriam, I think it will come around fast.

Did you sort your space bar em?

Hi there Laura how are you doing?

Oh my word so much for an early night, suppose earlier then last night, oh well don't sleep for blinking ages when go to bed anyway


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya laura hun

how are you? still busy working i bet


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Laura how are you?  Well i have just realised that i didnt contact you for a coffee sorry work has been so busy i totally forgot.  Perhaps we could arrange something for next week are you free at all?

Em hows your PC ive just had a fiddle and dont know how else to put a space there i thought the arrow would do it but it doesnt.  Does any of the f keys do something?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

MEant to say pix well done with your study arent you doing well.  Ive still done only 300 words of 20000 i really need to get my **** in gear.  How are you motivating yourself?? Cause  whatever you are doing i need


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im still laughing at emmas posts i bet you are going loopy   im of to finish my christmas shopping jeffs mums taking us to smyths and toys are us cant believe only 5 weeks to go


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Jule. Ah well I'm not sure my motivation will be of use to you Jule. With OU I won't get paid my grant until I have got this piece of work in and the deadline is thursday   Plus DP has promised me a lovely break. He is really good though, doesn't moan when the washing is piling high and my books are all over the floor! Bless him in the nicest possible way, I ask and he jumps!! Then I return the niceness and spoil him rotten when the work is done! Is it today you are off to Edinburgh? Have a fab time.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

No next fri which is good cause i want to be 100% before i go. Ive had a virus which is now clearing thank god.  No lol your motivation no good to me suppose i just gotta get my **** in gear lol.

Miriam i cant belive its onyl 5 weeks til xmas thast scary i got loads to do yet!!! You are obviously doing well with your shopping!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Jule I think you need to earn your break and do a couple of hundred words before you go   Only joking, a break is just what you need at the mo, I'm sure you'll have a great time x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i am doing well this year usually i leve it all till last minute..i think ive lost the plot ive even bought a fisher price chair thing thats for child age 1 ..maias going to be spoilt


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone watching x factor?

no onehas been that good yet anyway


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i am watching having just had my first glass of wine in loads of months and a snickers bar. (duo  )

i'm enjoying the george michael songs


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh queenie wine and chocolate really doesnt go lol makes the wine taste yuck lol

i hope your gona have more than one glass


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I prefer the chocolates, you can keep the wine (wine gives me a really bad head).

X factor is losing its appeal for me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

toniights x factor is pretty rubbish isnt it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Joe is the best tonight.  I'm losing the will hun with it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

only one large glass bought one of those small bottles so i can't drink too much. haven't had any for such a long time that if i had a normal size bottle i would be well drunk. i like wine and chocolates

well i'm more into i'm a celebrity instead of x factor.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie don't you mean i'm katie price get me out of here lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mmm wine, my old mate ... we haven't seen each other for months    Enjoy Queenie x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Andi lol, you can have the wine give me the choccys


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah lol you are right 

i think it was the wrong thing for her to do and i also feel sorry for the others as they are not getting a chance at the trials.

quick question for you both,  af arrived on wednesday which is only a week after ec do you think this was rather quick shouldn't it be approx 2 weeks after ec (which is ovulation)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it should be 2 weeks post ovulation but IVF does weird stuff to your body and its not a normal cycle hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

only liked Joe really tonight, i want him to win and have since the beginning, ... hmmmm you can keep your chocolates i would prefer wine anyday lol xx..... one thing about no tx is you can have what you want when you want


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm in the minority then lol i just don't do alcohol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it makes me proper sick if i drink too much so i never do anymore lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

michelle... we all have our different vices honey thats what makes us all special x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers,

if i had to chose it would be chocolate, but i did enjoy my glass of wine. yeah i'm a lightweight when it comes to alcohol, one glass is all i can manage now.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Haven't been p*ssed since last xmas.  That was actually the last time i drank.  Aren't i boring lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mine was crimbo party then too, the week before yours

do you remember we both embrassed ourselves


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so come on then what did you both do


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well now thats a story.  I can't actually remember but have been told lots which i don't believe lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Cmon fess up!!

I'm on the white grape schloer tonight - Its very sweet so I feel like a Lambrini girl lol 
Cant say I'm really missing the alcohol.....although I did have a craving for a pina colada in work this week..... whats that all about!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i drank way way too much sambuca and sang lots of really bad karaoke and then couldnt remember anything but was told luke got really cross as i didnt wana go home and then in the morning i had to call into work and tell then that i couldnt come in for another few hours as i was puking! oh and i was sick out the window all the way home


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not missing it but maybe would like a shandy how hardcore is that


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ooh taffy i like that drink as well always makes me feel like i'm drinking wine.

nice one kara, especially the puking out the window


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh queenie i have often made a complete **** out of myself while drunk lol

the worst being locked out of a hotel bedroom totally naked in the middle of the night and having to go to reception to be let back in!!!!! that was really embrassing lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

omg that is so funny


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is funny kara, i remember us talking about it last year.  We will not be able to make t*ts of ourselves this year lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank god michelle lol it will save us the embrassment


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL you took the wrong door to the loo didn't you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i sure did andi, thankfully i was till completely ******


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Joe was fab tonight,he is very sweet isnt he !!

My space is working now girls darren fixed it thankgod  

Did u watch them do the trial that is disgusting what they ate!!

Queenie enjoy ur   hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg i could not eat a bollock thats for sure


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I couldnt eat any of them,
how cruel it is eating the crickets and cockroaches live poor things x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree em. im heaving as well


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

em i agree could never eat anything that was still alive


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry for intruding BUT ... i have seen so many of your names on the petition thread that i sneek in and read the south wales thread, i have to post as your chat re alcohol and xmas parties made me giggle.  As i'm in mid wales i am mainly on the shropshire thread and i sometimes feel left out as they have more NHS cycles than us welshies, so i can't relate. 

Kazzz


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi kazz welcome there all nutters on these threads  kara where was luke when you locked yourself out or was he fast asleep


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Kazzz and welcome, you are not intruding ... pop in anytime 

Good luck with your up coming cycle


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whos watching x factor ? are you ready to watch the twins stay again


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

No way they are staying, Olly has to stay!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

They have to go.  Their hurting my ears singing that song


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep after that performance they are definitely going   ive not voted yet but next week im voting lloyd to stay


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i love Joe.. there is no way Olly can go tonight the judges need to step in now enough is enough


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

no more twins, yeeeeeah!!! good job they are gone at last!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done dani about bloody time


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

wonder if we will now get bored with the programme though


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah no more twins  .  We can get back to it being a singing competion now, but I cant chose who I want to win


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

i want Stacey to win, she is brillant, a very good voice


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I.think.it.will.be.weird.now.the.twins,have.gone.home.even.though.they.are.crap!!
Im.undecided.who.i.want.to.win.joe.maybe.danyl.or.stacey.or.olly.lol.i.pretty.much.like.them.all.now.lol

Oh.yes.ladies.myspace.bar.is.broke.again


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Stacey for me too!!

Thanks Andi68.

Kazzz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

olly for me

anyone watching get me out of here? im missing loads of it and jordon did my head


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

any one watching gaving and stacey its so funny


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jule...its on sky plus till DH gets home later  .. so dont give secrets away lol xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ok wont but i love it its so funny, im gutted its the last series!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i know me too.. watched the christmas special earlier in the week it was soooo funny lol ! x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh I've recorded it too, can't wait. Nice bit of laughter therapy!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I must watch it.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh yes you must its great easy watching and very comical of the welsh.  I wish  i could be on there it would be great   I dont mind working on the slot machines lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Friends on my other thread are watching it, they said its really funny


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh it is im sure you would love it, catch it on iplayer


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

good idea i keep forgetting about that


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you need to watch it from first series you will love it


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I cant Beileve i missed the first one ,I have been looking forward to it all week  i must have been looking forward towork so much   i will have to watch it on I player , as well   Im of out soon with a load of us from wokr going for a meal for our friends leaving do should be fun , as i havent had any sleep    big hugs to u all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn me too, i was on here and virus scanning lol

will maybe try and watch later


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Did anyone get the Owain Hughes joke?


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

no....  !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well ladies x factor night came round very quick didnt it

ive just got in from work and waiting to get dinner  so will have a nice bath after it i think


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

The Owain Hughes joke on Gavin and Stacy, Rob Brydon said on ******* that he doesn't actually know what it means either so I think its just one of those things to get people talking.

I am all set for X factor, have had a take away and then a bath and now currently in my pj's cuddling my pup. DH went to the rugby in Cardiff and is a bit stuck as the trains are messed up due to the weather. Personally think it is just an excuse to go to the pub lol.

I think I am going to miss John and Edward tonight, has to be Lloyd to go home tonight I think.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think your right about the pub hun

you sound in a perfect postion


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't mind him having a night of it after how rubbish this week has been. 

I made some choc chip cookies earlier so have been stuffing my face lol

I am happy, Take That theme wooohooo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your a good woman and i think i would rather me home with x factor and homemade cookies than in a pub with a load of people ****** off with the result but men and men and as you said he deserve it after the week you had

yeah fab theme tonight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't like dannyl he is arrogant!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

michelle... me either i never have.. i dont really listen to him anymore just walks on and i tell DH dont like him lol

lloyd good tonight fair play considering lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

neither float my boat atm, popsi your a little ****** lol, good for you girl


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I feel the same about Danyl, its ashame as he is one of the better singers but he hasn't a hope of winning.

Lloyd done alright but he really has to go.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes Lloyd to go tonight but he will do well all the kids love him.  dannyl is an **** mind he knows he is good


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well ive voted for lloyd as hes the underdog   i think stacy or ollie will win tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i really like olly but wow joe was great wasnt he


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im waiting for the morning staff to leave then im gona watch gavin and stacey on iplayer lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think i might buy the box set


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i watched 6mins in work but felt a little bad and cheeky so will watch it later lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I never think about watching iplayer i will now though.  Mind you i hardly get 5 mins


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i might watch it in the bath but good tv tonight, x factor then top gear lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve loves top gear.  X factor who is going ooh the suspense


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think lloyd should go but who knows

i like get me out of her but top gear will win its so funny and then maybe gavin and stacey in bed, just got out the shower. luke came in and couldnt believe i was on the phone to my mum in the shower , well thats multi tasking lol


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Am glad Lloyd has gone, i want Stacey or Joe to win!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kg i think your right, well joe will win and is bookies fave too so i wont bother with a bet lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Joe is fab but i think danyl might win


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

just thought I'd post that I became an Aunty again today. Mum had to go to theatre because the placenta broke apart, but fine now and baby great x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pix i bet its bitter sweet sending you a big hug   glad they are ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you Miriam   I actually surprised myself, wasn't having to fight back tears. I remember being told that she was pregnant just after failed cycle and I went out the utility room sobbed my eyes out and took the dogs out for a couple of hours. So that one down and next my friend after christmas and that will bring us to 2010 and I will be joining the mummy to be group!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah your time will come ..you will be joining them soon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pix glad everything is ok with baby.  Yes positive thinking babies all round next year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix congratulations on becoming an aunty. i was like you a sobbed each time my sil got pregnant but was pretty ok once the babies were born.

just think of the stuff they can save for you


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara and Michelle. Oh yes Kara, I should have a nice bundle!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is there a name yet?

any news on your lap?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Alys Seren, they very welsh sister is called Ela Haf 

No news yet time to put a phone call in to see if referral been received I think lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

call um now hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

congratulations pix on becoming an aunty. hope you are coping well. 

how is everyone today.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya queenie

how are you?

when do you finish work for crimbo?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara,

i'm ok having good days and down days. finish work on the 18th dec.  can't wait. just booked an app with gp cos my spots on my back have got worse and are sore. hope he can give me something to get rid of them. can't see my doc until 16th as he is away and i would rather wait and see him.

we are rehersing well now for our nativity, so have a busy week next week.

have been trying to catch up with everyone on here its very busy at the moment.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure they can give you something for them, maybe a steriod cream

i bet your busy hun but look forward to your crimbo break if you enjoy christmas


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks 

i have always loved xmas but since infertitliy entered my life i have found it harder each year. 

are you working over xmas.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can understand that hun, im a humbug!

yeah im working over crimbo which is crap


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope christmas wont be to bad for you queenie you never know what the new year will bring


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

didn't no where to post this but was having an ok day until this evening when i heard another pregnancy anouncement.
really upset me don't no how much more i can take, it is just so unfair. why me. ( i no you have all been here ) it hurts so so much, and this pain is not gonna go away don't no what to do any more.     

sorry for the down posts just needed to post


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww queenie  i am sorry hunnie it is so hard isnt it, i so wish that i could give you a big hug       
   

I really hope the new year brings you some positive news hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

queenie its hard when everyone around you seems to be pregnant its so unfair ..but your time will come


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Queenie - just seen this and know how you must be feeling   - so sorry hun.  
Sending big   your way  
x


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello ladies!
Just wrote this post on another thread (POF ladies):
We had our appointment on Wednesday, and it lasted 2 hours and a half!!!
Because we have a known donor, we (me, hubby and my sister) had to fill lots of forms. And she explained everything about the treatment, the drugs, the dates.... I have to go back to the pill (have still got periods now and again), and my sis too so we can synchronise everything. She booked me for a appointment end of January so i can pick up my sister's drugs and she will go through everything again, then i will fly to my sister in Feb. (she lives in Nice, France) and she should start sometime in March, so everything should happen in April.
The downside is we are still awaiting for her amh results as we still don't know if she is able to be our donor ... She has irregular periods (and osteoporosis) so i am hoping it will be fine.... we just have to wait and see. But i am so excited, as now, after we talked about when she will have to take the drugs and everything, it looks like it will happen. So if there is a problem with my sister i will be devastated...
Anyway, in about 4 weeks we will have her amh results and then we will know where we stand.
I can't wait!!!
p.s. and because we have a known donor we don't need to go private,we go under the nhs, so nice surprise!
Lots of love to everybody 
Karen x x x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh queenie its not easy hun and i pray one day it will be you sharing good news

karen so glad your appointment went well and its great news that the NHS will fund, hope your sisters amh is back soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

whos watching x factor tonight?

i think im gona jump in the bath now as we have mates arriving later to stay over causeluke is drifting again tomorrow so a mega early start


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Queenie, sorry you're feeling low.  Hoping you're feeling a bit better today


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im watching kara ... gutted gotta wait till tomorrow to see who gets booted   got my decorations up did tree last night and lights outside earlier ...so can chill for the nite now ... kg81 so glad you get funding and so you should


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Me too, waiting for Rob to come back with the Indian take away, and then gonna settle down with a Cobra (non alcoholic).

We trimmed up last night, and just put the lights up in the windows.  Gonna to the outside tree tomorrow if it's fine.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no trimming up for us yet and no shopping done either  lol

wasnt that fussed on olly


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya ladies

olly was quite poor i felt... out of tune in parts  

put tree and lights etc up indoors today... outside being done tomorrow now, had a lovely chinese now having a few drinks.. but hungover as had christmas party last night from work ... great time but shattered today lol getting old i think


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant handle hangovers no more either dreading the one im going to get when i go out over christmas! im waiting for curry too   wasnt fussed on ollie or stacy either but hey there not michael jackson


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so far joe is the best

popsi enjoy the hnagovers while you can lol.....lol miriam i hate hangovers now too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

danyl  was good but joe was best ... jeffs been gone ages getting curry he went for 815 he only went to pick up cos they said 1hr 30 delivery... so he wont be happy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought Olly was wearing a UPS delivery driver uniform


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sack the stylist   im thinking i might vote for joe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

olly was dancing like a daddy longlegs !!!! LMAO !!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

he was want he ...can wait for tomorrow now ... im going to watch that paranormal activity in a bit see if it scares me


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie hun, sorry you are feeling down


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Queenie  - sending a few more   your way. Hope you are doing ok 

I think I had a hangover this morning ....... from the fumes that came off my hubby after he came home from his works Christmas do last night lol    
They started at 2, went to watch Cardiff City and then off to Cardiff on the beers. By the time I picked him upat 10pm he was well and truly sozzled and crashed out on the sofa as soon as he got in - Jasper was very excited to see him and jumped up on his tummy licking his face but couldn't understand why he didnt want to play   

Hubby has had a lazy day today so I've been wrapping Christmas pressies - so starting to feel a bit festive now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy glad your feeling more festive.  We put deccies up today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im still not feeling very festive, i think thats from years of trying to ignore it plus i work all over it and i havent done a thing

must try harder lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Christmas has come so quickly this year.  Where has time gone, oh yes most of it in tx or thinking about it lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this year has been proper crazy i ave to say, i have an op they 3 cancelled cycles then well you all know where i am now

what a year


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Kara much appreciated


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry i deleted a post as i wanted to put it else where


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok whos watching x factor? im of to cardiff to do some more shopping tomorrow meeting emma for another visit to the disney shop


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im watching til 830 pm then im switching to top gear lol

miriam how lovely to go shopping and see emma, you girls have a fab day


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

o well bye danyl bet simon signs him anyway


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey ladies just thought id post as feeling low today phoned clinic as they sd in oct that list is now 14 months so as i  hadnt heard anything with now being 14 months i phones and waiting list is now 18 months so was told to b expected to be called about march mayb april as they only now this wk called patients up from july 2008 ahhhh it just seems to be going further and further away what happens if i phone in march and they tell me its 2 years ill have a breakdown ill tell u wish they were just certain on timing soz for ranting just fel annoyed today as everything getting to me

hope all u ladies r good and have a lovely christmas xx  jo  xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Jo, i know exactly how you feel hun and how frustrated you feel, i were put on the list last Dec and were told then that it was a 12 month waiting list, so i have been preparing to go in this month to start my 1st ever go at IVF... I called them about a month ago and asked where i were on the list and they told me its 12-14 months, i told them i went on last Dec and JE said 12 months they said no and they cannot tell me how far i am on the list... 

They did say it will prob be more Jan, early Feb.... but im not banking on it.

I apprecite they are really busy at the clinic n dont have that much staff, in which i say dont give deadline that cannot be met, we are going through a rough and emotional enough journey to be messed around about reaching top of list. 

Im just hoping that they dont keep putting me off or pushing me back down the list, you'll have to keep in touch and let me know when they next contact you. 

When did you last call the clinic?

Lv Leighsa


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Leighsa said:


> Hi Jo, i know exactly how you feel hun and how frustrated you feel, i were put on the list last Dec and were told then that it was a 12 month waiting list, so i have been preparing to go in this month to start my 1st ever go at IVF... I called them about a month ago and asked where i were on the list and they told me its 12-14 months, i told them i went on last Dec and JE said 12 months they said no and they cannot tell me how far i am on the list...
> 
> They did say it will prob be more Jan, early Feb.... but im not banking on it.
> 
> ...


 hiya yeah i called the clinic this morning i agree with u on they sudnt give people deadlines as it only gives us deadline s the man on the phone sd it s now 18 months so expect march mayb april he sd it is so frustratin i will kepp u posted


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Leighsa and jo i hope you have your appointments soon.  Take the time to get yourselves prepared and relaxed for the upcoming treatment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls i really do feel for you and waiting is no fun. we paid for a cycle while on the waiting list is this an option, yet saying that you are so close now!

i dont think its a case of being pushed back down the list, its more like they are treating less patients which is turn increases the list.

it is such a shame waiting list do get longer and i hated waiting but try and hang in there, enjoy crimbo, have lots of wine and start the new year with a bang

hugs to you both


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Jo Im gonna give the clinic i ring now and see what they say, as i said im epected to go in Dec, then they said Jan/Feb, so gonna ring them and see if this still applies.... I'll let ya know what they say.

Hi Kara, hows the bump? Is it that they are treating less patients or is it because their are so many more ladies out their needing help, im starting to think that maybe like me on NHS waiting a year already, they are putting others first, (self funding) just a thought.......

Is it safe to drink over christmas knowing that we could be called in at any time... Although i dont drink very much, i may need one this xmas, lol...

Funding is not an option for me, as i dont have this type of money, i may be an estate agent, lol.... but it dosent pay that well.... Lol.... I have so many out-goings every month and not enough coming in, im already paying of a £3000, loan from before all the TX started... So couldnt afford to fund myself. Im so hoping and praying that when all our questions have been answered all of us in my situation are able to have the 2nd go funded...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have your called?

im pretty sure they are probably just treating less couples across the board as im pretty sure they have to do a certain amount of nhs funding a year as they are an nhs clinic!

i waited 25 months for my first appointment so things have improved over the years and this was for IUI!

with the improve funding they will also have to update provisons i expect


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

ARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I have just called the clinic and asked if they could tell me where too i am on the list..... (didnt mention anything about times i knew of)....

They said 18 months NOW?

So i told the guy JE told me 12 months last Dec, he said she should not of told me that... I told him i called 2 months ago to check where too on list i am and i were told 14 months and would prob eb called in Jan/Feb... He is now saying no i wont, more like Mid next year.....
I am fuming.... im not being selfish but as you know i have been stressing so much about my 1st go at IVF and have been petrified and all over the place, now im startiing to feel calm, prepared and excited im being told its gonna be mid next year....

I told guy at clinic everytime i call in the months keep going up and up, from 12 to 14 now to 18 months, so asked if in the newt 5-6 months im waiting is it likely to increase more, eg.... 20+ months.... he said he couldnt tell me...

Im so gutted, annoyed, angry and everything right now... i know their are alot of us out there that in are in the sanme boat and anxious to get in there... i just find it awful that the wait keeps increasing and increasing..... why have timescales if they are not kept.

Sorry guys.....
Lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no i am sorry, it could be down to so many things and i am sorry there is no way around this for you.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

They guy at the clinic did say that all the ladies that reached the top of the list in July were only called in last week?
How is that? if they reached the top in July?

I guess my plan now is to buy aload more Ovulation tests and start trying naturally at home again.... hopefully the cyst in my tube is those kinda cysts that come and go... I'll see if i can catch it and concieve naturally.

Looks like ill be having a fab xmas this year then now i know i can have a drink... Lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if people who reached the top are only being called then it sounds like there is a backlog! bugger

i would have a good drink hun, it wont effect anything

i hope your cyst is one that goes and even with one blocked tube you never know but try not to put too much presure on yourself


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Yey.. let xmas begin... Lol...
I guess it could be a good thing as if im gonna be called in Mid nxt year and its after April then hopefully they wont refuse me a 2nd go funded if it dont work, as April would of passed by the time im callede in, xxx
Right im gonna have an early shower and cook tea before the beautiful husband comes home
xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Jo... When did they put you in the waiting list? Do you go to the Heath, Cardiff?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry its taking so long to get started ladies make the most of christmas and let your hair down as hopefully you will be pregnant this time next year


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Miriam, im gutted i have to wait another 6 months but i can def have a gd drink this xmas, let the fun begin, lol...
i just hope n pray that in a few months time the list hasnt extended anymore ive geared myslf all up for going in xmas just wish i could afford to self fund.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

photoshoot was amazing and will get a copy of pics yay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great news hun


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya leighsa i was put on the list october 22 nd 2008 and was told a yr then 14 months now 18 months so i am going to try forget bout it as muchas i can with friends who got babies and having more have a gd christmas drink loads and hopefully move house in the new yr and start 2010 off with a bang 

merry chrsitmas to alll

love jo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Leighsa -We were put on the list September 4th 2008 and were origionally told 12 - 14 months. Now know that it is 18months and I spoke to the clinic today and they seemed to think March/April 2010 we will reach the top.  It is frustrating, but I'm just hoping that the list doesn't get any longer before we get seen.  xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Jo / Helen.
Exactly the same situation as me.... were told 12 months then 14, now 18.... 
When i called the clinic the other day i said to the guy on the desk the months just keep going up and up.... come the 18th month i asked if we are gonna be told its another couple of months we have to wait..... he said he's unsure.

I just cant wait to see wha they say come our time....
Ya right its so frustrating, i know their are aload of us waiting i wonder if they can transfer us to a clinic that have the space to treat us. Are you both at the heath ?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah Leighsa I'm at IVF Wales.  I'm really hoping the list doesn't grow any more. When you thing you have an idea of when you are going to begin, you start to look forward to things and get your hopes up.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

im at ivf wales to leighsa and helen_26 it is hard when they give u a time and push it all bk lets just hope it stays at 18months and we all cycle together and be cycle buddies 

lets just have a gd christmas and try not to think to think about it and pray our time comes soon


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

jo I'm totally with you. I plan on having a good Christmas, even though I'm trying to loose weight. Think I'll be allowed one day off for   and  and then get straight back on the wagon on Boxing day.
Lets hope we can be cycle buddies. x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Jo/Helen. Im totally with you too, lol.... although im not a drinker im gonna make sure i am this year..... 
Before my journey begins....

We are gonna have a fab xmas and hopefully will be cycle buddies together...
Have a fab xmas both and to all of you out there.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Just a quick questions (again) lol................

My cycle days are religiously regular every single month i average cycle length to be between 28-30 days and has always been that way as far as i can remember...
Im now on CD 37.....  on CD 29 i did af for just one day.... usually i get af for 2 days max

is this normal to only bleed for one day and are their any reasons for this happening


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

cant help you leighsa but i would think you just had a real short af   anyone watching x factor? i feel robbed we gotta wait till tomorrow to see who wins!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that's the way  girls have a good boozie christmas cos you might not be able to next year  

Well for a change I am organised. Shopping finished, finished outside lights today, tree all done, going to finish last of decorating tonight and plan on doing wrapping tomorrow, oh yes and having food shop delivered thurs night so all ready for christmas next sunday!! No not mad lol DP's daughter comes down on friday so we have to be ready for christmas a week early and we have an extra christmas day! So this year I have chosen sunday to be christmas day and we will act as if it is the proper day she will get up to loads of pressies, followed by crimbo dinner and family over in the night. She'll be going home on 22nd after eating us out of house and home and then I'll have to start food shopping again lol At least I am booked in to a nice restaurant on proper christmas day, yum

Are you all organised ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leigsha periods do change so maybe its just that

miriam i caught a bit of x factor, think im gona marry robbie yum yum

pix no organised at all lol, need shopping, presents and not even got any decs up lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pix you will be restacking your cuboards i keep eating my sweets i ate another box of tofiffies last night


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol.... I must  b e thinking too much....
Organised, lol...... I put my tree up three wks ago and still have not get round to do all the decorations, think ill do them tomrrow, i have one stocking filler so far, lol.....

My and DH going to Mcarthur Glen tomorrow shopping so hopefully can get quite a bit there....
I dont know why but it just dont seem christmasy yet..... 

X-factor. WOW!!!!! Joe & Micheal George made me all gooey and goose pimply, lol... wha a performance, i want that on vid, he he he
Absolutley amazing, shocked olly stayed over stacey he is a great entertainer not not the best singer...
although i dont mind so much she definately gonna get ssigned up...

JOE TO WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Kara, put a bow around your bump and that can be Lukes pressie, so thats one sorted  

Nuaghty Miriam   you are giving me bad ideas now I have got a box of them and I love them. Hmmone box won't harm and DP won't even notice cos he's watching the footy ha ha, I was in the pound shop yest, only went in for poo bags for the dogs and came out with, after eights, toffifee, maltesers, walnut whips, buttons etc etc lol

Leighsa, come on now get organised! By the way I think you should do MG monday instead and then you can come to the meet!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Pixtrix. Im working monday unfortunately... wha time you all meeting up?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

from about 3.15ish I think, but I am sure will still be there when  you finish work


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww thats a shame as id love to meet y'all.... Im working until 6 pm and work in Barry so by the time i finish and drive there prob will be about 6.30ish.....


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its about the 4th box i have had pix   maybee you can come to next meet leighsa


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you know when that is yet 

Will you be left by 6.30 Monday?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats the way Miriam   I'll wait to hear your count after christmas is over. Oh must be so exciting being Maia's first  

I'm not sure what time people will be leaving Leighsha, have only done a couple of meets and they were ages ago. Think may be there at 6.30 tho. I am getting a lift with Kara, she'll have a better idea of time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

no sometimes people stay chatting after food till gone 8


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i missed your post then pix ....i cant wait for xmas day not that maia will know any diffrent bet she will like the paper and boxes!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh yeah she will love the wrapping! It will be more exciting for you and OH this year next christmas she will start to be more aware


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok where you all hiding ...jeffs at footy so im watching x factor in peace with more toffifies and tube pringles


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im here hun

wish i had something sweet


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If i eat anymore i will throw up lol.

Hows everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what goodies have you had michelle?

im gona have a cuppa and twiglets i think lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Doritos and dip, bakewell tarts and icecream wot a bloater


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bakewell tart mmm ...not thinking much of ollies version so far


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Joe is definately the better singer but olly to the youngsters will be the heart throb


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im so jealous of your munchies mine are crap


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My munchies are causing me to get fat hun, nothing else but cr*p eating lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

going to feel so sorry for loser poor but bet they get deal anyway!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

They'll all ahve record deals look at jls and alexandra last year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they will all make some good money im sure, winning doesnt always mean they will make it

i think joe will win yet i like them both lots and would like olly to make it lol


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220363.0


----------

